# Garden City Pier webcam



## The Skink

Got the webcam mounted up high now. Trying to make it 24/7. Still got a glitch in it. UPS didnt kick in last nite and lost the signal for a while. I'll work that out.
See us at Garden City Pier on Facebook or bookmark this link:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/garden-city-pier


----------



## dahut

Looks cold and kinda icky - wish I could be there instead of working.
But the camera seems to be working alright from where I sit.

I am now your new facebook friend!


----------



## c0ch3s3

awesome job steve! works great!


----------



## Salt in My Veins

Great job Steve! When do you think SC will pay the heating bill again?


----------



## DustMan3

alright!!!


----------



## beady

*Camera*

pier open still or closed for season ?


----------



## jeff18

looks good from icy charlotte any fish being caught?


----------



## fshnjoe

Pier Closed


----------



## dahut

fshnjoe said:


> Pier Closed


Maybe we could just drive over and look at it, hoping for better weather?


----------



## The Skink

we are also on Facebook. garden city pier. I'll be doing fishing updates there too. look forward to hearing from y'all


----------



## runincode

Already have it on my favorites.


----------



## Bill Stafford

It is awesome.


----------



## Banus

thanks for the camera. I really enjoy it.


----------



## abass105

Great job. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Gregg Seaford

Great job,I love it!!!! :fishing:


----------

